# Did New Movie Enterprise Model get cancelled?



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

I saw no mention of it on Round 2/Polar Lights web site, yetr CultTV Man has it for preorder in mid 2011 -- does anybody have update on this kit?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

You can follow the discussion here-

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=314463


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

thanks...doesn't look promising.


----------



## miraclefan (Apr 11, 2009)

Odds of Moebius getting the TREK franchise for 2012? :thumbsup:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

That would be Zero! Knet! Knada! I wouldn't take that longshot in Vegas!


----------



## Stu Pidasso (Apr 5, 2008)

I think it's dead, Jim.


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

I really appreciate what R2 is doing for our hobby, but I was looking forward to the Trek 2009 ship. (I was looking forward to the Akira too!)
Without walking a mile or two in their shoes, I have no way of understanding these business decisions.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

miraclefan said:


> Odds of Moebius getting the TREK franchise for 2012? :thumbsup:





Ductapeforever said:


> That would be Zero! Knet! Knada! I wouldn't take that longshot in Vegas!


how cool would that be though?


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

I wouldn't count on it being dead just yet. Remember they are producing the Glow in the Dark Enterprise model from the Tholian Web and the Original Klingon Battle Cruiser from A.M.T.and those are coming out in 2011 yet they also haven't been added to Round 2s website. So it just may be a temporary thing.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Seeing as how most of the public has the attention span of a gnat in heat, the most logical scenario is that they are waiting for the next film to be released when there is a window of interest in Star Trek again. Put something out when it's fresh in the minds and media. Hopefully that enthusiasm will carry over enough to get the original E back in the works again too. Speaking for myself, I'd love to see some new, correctly made material and not just endless repops of what we've seen for the past 40 years. I'm just not that nostalgic anymore.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

EXACTLY!

Isn't a decent size, accurate TOS Enterprise way past due? How about an accurate Galileo?


----------



## modelmaker 2001 (Sep 6, 2007)

Most people do have an incredibly short attention span. However, look at all of us who have for YEARS been begging for an accurate model of TOS Enterprise. The 1/1000 scale model was fantastic but a 1/350 scale TOS Enterprise has been on our collective minds for several years, too. I think that would be a best selling model kit whenever it comes out!


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

> Seeing as how most of the public has the attention span of a gnat in heat, the most logical scenario is that they are waiting for the next film to be released when there is a window of interest in Star Trek again.


That makes at lot of sense....


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

Has anyone from R2 commented about this? There are two threads worth of speculation on this.


----------



## Joeysaddress (Jun 16, 2006)

What happened to the Master Replicas 1/350 molds? I have one. I like it. Couldn't they work out a deal to use those molds? If so, they could go into production right away.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

I betcha my right arm, they were "destroyed".:freak: or "lost"
-Jim


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

> Odds of Moebius getting the TREK franchise for 2012?


I wish Tamyia would have been making the kits, I love building their sports cars!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Joeysaddress said:


> What happened to the Master Replicas 1/350 molds? I have one. I like it. Couldn't they work out a deal to use those molds? If so, they could go into production right away.


Totally different type of molds. The MR molds are not made for high production, injection molded plastic.


----------



## miraclefan (Apr 11, 2009)

modelsj said:


> I wish Tamyia would have been making the kits, I love building their sports cars!


Any idea what's keeping Fine Molds from making some kits?
F-Toys (which If I'm not mistaken is part of FM) was putting out those 1/2500scale Trek ships.
I guess they didn't make enough cash or else we'd be seeing a new wave of them.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Well, keep in mind that F-Toys was making their Trek stuff for the Japanese market. I'll wager that the market for Trek merchandising is much smaller than the market for Star Wars merchandising in Japan.

There is nothing stopping Fine Molds from making Star Trek kits... for the Japanese market. Except maybe a licensing issue. There's a Japanese company there called Platz that has repackaged American Trek kits for the Japanese market. They may be holding the Trek license for Japan. However, I wouldn't hold my breath for a Japanese company making newly tooled Trek kits. Bandai's attempt to do so didn't exactly set the Japanese model kit market on fire. They did what? Three kits? Seven or eight years ago?


----------



## miraclefan (Apr 11, 2009)

derric1968 said:


> However, I wouldn't hold my breath for a Japanese company making newly tooled Trek kits. Bandai's attempt to do so didn't exactly set the Japanese model kit market on fire. They did what? Three kits? Seven or eight years ago?


5 
1 NCC-1701 (Refit)
2 NCC-1701-E
3 NX-O1
4 NCC-1701-A (Plus decals for 12 other ships)
5 U.S.S. Voyager

I can tell you from experience that these were NOT the best designed kits, which surprised me knowing this was Bandai!?
Plus, the fact they had the Aztec design pre painted on the ships instead of providing rub-on decals, really made a mess of things.
Also They where pretty stupid to include a lighting kit for each model.
(it made them that much more expensive & melted the PLASTIC!!!  )


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Yeah, I hear you about Bandai. When I first heard they were doing Trek kits, I was beside myself with excitement. Most of their kits are extremely well engineered. However, I was not at all impressed by the final product.

The moral of the story? Don't get too excited until you see the final product! (I'm looking at you guys that are giddy about the Revell Germany announcement)


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

You people remind me of a bunch of 13 year old boys who just stumbled into the Playboy Mansion by mistake. It's really quite laughable!


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

That makes no sense at all.............

And I think it is dead.


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

i got the bandai movie enterprise kit (from first movie) and I thought it was pretty cool -- pre-painted, lights, took about an hour or two to snap together right out of the box, accurate, nice display size -- I would have LOVED to see them do a JJ Enterprise.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I have several of the Bandai kits (NX, Refit, Voyager & E-E). The engineering in them is uneven- the later kits were designed better- IMO the NX was the best. I like the lighting in them- the completeness is staggering- even the formation lights work. The prepaint hulls were mostly OK, although I think the E-E's is the worst- it doens not have the tightness of detail shown in the other kits even though it is a larger ship in a smaller scale.
I wish Bandai had completed the next entry into the series- the Galaxy Class. It was ready but pulled before production


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

derric1968 said:


> Well, keep in mind that F-Toys was making their Trek stuff for the Japanese market. I'll wager that the market for Trek merchandising is much smaller than the market for Star Wars merchandising in Japan.
> 
> There is nothing stopping Fine Molds from making Star Trek kits... for the Japanese market. Except maybe a licensing issue. There's a Japanese company there called Platz that has repackaged American Trek kits for the Japanese market. They may be holding the Trek license for Japan. However, I wouldn't hold my breath for a Japanese company making newly tooled Trek kits. Bandai's attempt to do so didn't exactly set the Japanese model kit market on fire. They did what? Three kits? Seven or eight years ago?


Didn't they also use molds from AMT/ERTL and didn't they also put out the Excelsior using AMT molds? Or was it just the E-B??


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Yeah, all the Platz kits were pulled from the original molds. Platz always contracts with the original kit manufacturer (or current owner of the molds) to make the kits for them. They never did the Excelsior. Only the E-B.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

It is my belief that they will not do the JJ Enterprise due to exspense
issues, they have between MPC and AMT quite a library of old out
of production kit subjects they could spend the next few years 
re-issuing them with RETRO BOXES and GLOW IN THE DARK parts
and they will sell. As for Trek well anyone in "know" has to see that
are large amount of different Trek subjects come from the outside
market, so my feeling is they will fill that void.

fortress:dude:


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

derric1968 said:


> They never did the Excelsior. Only the E-B.


Yes, because, as per the R2 guys, AMT/Ertl altered the Excelsior molds rather than make a couple of new molds specific to the 'B'. So now, in order to release the Excelsior again, R2 would have to recreate those parts altered to make the 'B'. Very short sighted years ago on AMT/Ertl's part.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

VERY short sighted, indeed! But what's done is done. On the other hand, if Round 2 does decide to recreate the parts to make the Excelsior, they will very likely be much more accurate than the parts AMT/ERTL originally made.


----------



## holt32 (Nov 5, 2009)

I still don't buy that they altered the excelsior molds. The secondary hull of the excelsior was one part but the enterprise-B was three and as for the saucer ok maybe but I have both kits and the details on the parts look similar but they are not the same and I don't see AMT/ERTl changing little details on the bridge for example just for the hell of it. I think AMT/ERTL made new modes for those parts and round 2 just didn't get them.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I have to be honest I don't particularly care whether the new movie Enterprise gets cancelled or not.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I too have doubts AMT altered the molds of the Excelsior to make the E-B.
And if I recall when I got my kit of the E-B there were a couple of pieces on the parts trees that were also on the Excelsior in particular clear pices like the deflector dish. And once again if I recall when I got an Excelsior kit after AMT cancelled all Trek kits ther was a couple of pices that were on the trees for the E-B as well.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

irishtrek said:


> I too have doubts AMT altered the molds of the Excelsior to make the E-B.


They did. Its been explained a couple of different times.

Plus I personally had a conversation at this past falls iHobby, with one of the guys at R2 regarding just that.


----------



## holt32 (Nov 5, 2009)

Can I ask what he said.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

If Phantom Stranger were to post that R2 has checked out each and every mold they got from RC2 and no sign of the molds for the Excelsior then and only then I would probably believe the molds were altered to make the E-B,
because at this point we only have the word of who ever R2 talked to about the molds from RC2. And if I remember right even that person was not 100 percent sure.


----------



## GUS (Jun 29, 2006)

Irishtrek

I think this was about the molds R2 EntB

http://www.collectormodel.com/round2-models/717-round-2-models-random-thoughts/


quote from blog
UPDATE: (6/22/2010)

And so the last piece of the puzzle has been placed. I received the photo of the parts tool this morning that clarifies things. Though the tool shows that it is no longer a solid piece of steel, the sections are also not removable inserts. So as feared, the original tool was indeed changed forever. I received a message the other day from Steve Iverson of culttvman.com…

“I finally got a hold of Bruce Byerly, who worked at AMT/Ertl the last few years they were around. He did a lot of design work there, including the Enterprise C and Galor kits. Asked him about the Excelsior and Enterprise B. This is what he said.

‘As far as the B, from what I can remember we did make permanent changes to the mold. Might have been Brylium inserts but I doubt it. They kinda decided the Excelsior had run its course.’ ”

gus


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Gus, yes I did read that blog when it was posted last June and it says there is no hard evidecne the molds were changed, just some one's recollection that maybe they were changed.


----------



## holt32 (Nov 5, 2009)

Now that I've seen pictures of the mold I might have to admit I'm wrong on this. There looks to be only two tools for the kit one for clear and one for non clear parts. I still can't see how they modified the secondary hull part but maybe they did. I still think it was stupid to do this and the guy said they decided the excelsior had run it's course but the model had only been out for a year at that time they must have run off a lot of them before changing the molds.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Actually the AMT Excelsior kit had only been out for about 6-7 months before the released the E-B kit.


----------



## Molemento Pete (Mar 27, 2002)

"Seeing as how most of the public has the attention span of a gnat in heat..."

What are we talking about?


----------



## holt32 (Nov 5, 2009)

The Excelsior came out in august or september of 94 I remember because I want to this hobby/toy shop called time travelers her in Michigan it was right around my birthday and I went there with my dad I had no idea AMT was even making the excelsior and I ask the guy working there if he knew of any new star trek kits coming out and he pulled the excelsior out from behind the counter. For some strange reason he couldn't sell me the kit until after noon but the owner told him to go ahead. If I remember right the Enterprise-B came out in the fall of 95 about a year after generations but I may be wrong about that.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Nope, the Enterprise-B came out about 3-4 months after Generations was released in theaters. This I remember clearly.
And after taking a closer look at the image of the molds for the E-b the only thing that looks like it may have been changed was the spot for the secondary hull, it looks to be a different color than the rest of the molds.
Also last night I remembered some thing, back when AMT cancceled all Trek kits I picked one up a few months later for about 5 bucks and the 2 upper aft pieces for the warp engines has the 2 pin holes for the vertical fins that the very same pieces have on the E-B.


----------



## holt32 (Nov 5, 2009)

Your probably right about the enterprise-B it's just that the first time I saw it was in the fall of 95 so I must have been thinking it was new then. As for the mold I saw that color difference to and you are right about the back warp engine cap the first Excelsior I got didn't have the holes but latter ones did.


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

SUNGOD said:


> I have to be honest I don't particularly care whether the new movie Enterprise gets cancelled or not.


Awwww, why be such a downy clowny?


----------



## mote (Mar 14, 2010)

Personally I'm hoping they're just holding off the release until the next movie, presumably because the movie hype will help drive up sales. It would indeed be a real shame if it never gets released, but I imagine it's more likely they'd like to recoup whatever investment they originally made in the project.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

holt32 said:


> Your probably right about the enterprise-B it's just that the first time I saw it was in the fall of 95 so I must have been thinking it was new then. As for the mold I saw that color difference to and you are right about the back warp engine cap the first Excelsior I got didn't have the holes but latter ones did.


Not only that but if you look closley the clear deflector dish form the Excelsior is still part of the molds for the E-B. so if they did turn the molds for the Excelsior into the E-b then why keep the clear deflector dish from the Excelsior?


----------



## holt32 (Nov 5, 2009)

About the defector AMT probably just didn't care if it was still on the mold and I'm glad as I did use the extra ones that came with the Enterprise-B in latter Excelsior rebuilds. I just hope round 2 didn't take it off.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

The deflector dish from the AMt E-B is also just the right size for their 2500 scale refit. To bad it was molded in a solid color.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

irishtrek said:


> The deflector dish from the AMt E-B is also just the right size for their 2500 scale refit. To bad it was molded in a solid color.


I hope Round 2 reissues it with a clear part for that area in the reissue coming out in a matter of weeks or sooner and I bet they will change it to a clear part to improve it.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Guy Schlicter said:


> I hope Round 2 reissues it with a clear part for that area in the reissue coming out in a matter of weeks or sooner and I bet they will change it to a clear part to improve it.


That would require them moving the placement of the part in the molds.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Didn't Mattel announce a big Enterprise toy/playset thing last summer? (Like the BMF, the Big At-At, and the recent Evil Dr. Porkchop toy vehicles.)

I just picked up the Porkchop ship, and was really amazed at how good it really is.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Think that was an april fools joke.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Nooooooooooo! Khaaaaaaaaaan!


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

any news?
Bueller?


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Yeah it was Hasbro, and it was an april fool's joke. 8( And we were SO looking foreward to the big ship!

I can't even see spending $10 on that crappy small toy ship that was released.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Personally, I'd rather have a model kit of the Kelvin. That was one awesome ship.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeah, even _*I*_ liked the Kelvin.


----------

